# Linux >  Linux no sākuma

## GuntisK

Daudz ir dzirdēts par Linuxa priekšrocībām-grafika labāka un vēl vis kaut kas. Ir man ticis viens pavecs dators-gribētu uz tā uzstādīt Linuxu un paexperimentēt.  ::  Jautājums-kur lai dabū Linuxa setupa disku, varbūt to var nokačāt internetā? Būšu pateicīgs par jebkuru informāciju.

----------


## Vinchi

Ja tev ir pavec dators tad iesaku iesākumam paeksperimentēt ar Knopix un Slax, Popcorn versijām. Tās ielādējās no CD un nevajag instalēt patērē ļoti maz resursus. Ja nemaldos SLAX pat itkā bija paredzēts DVD peieriem tā ka uz vecu datoru strādā ātri  :: 

Var internetā pasūtīt un tv bezmaksas atsūtīts disku ar Ubuntu linux.

Man pašam diezgan labi patīk Suse Linux.

----------


## GuntisK

Un kurā saitā var pasūtīt Ubuntu? Nu vispār tas dators nav nemaz tik vecs-233Mhz procis.  ::

----------


## Vinchi

Aizej uz http://www.ubuntu.lv un spied uz lejupielāde, pēc tam ieraksti iekš cd vai dvd un ielāde datoru no diska viņš tev piedāvās instalēt uz kādu no partīcijām.

Vēl var ielādēt dažādas linux versijas no ftp.linux.lv

Uz tik vecu kompi iesaku paprovēt SLAX http://www.slax.org vai http://www.knoppix.org

Šīs abas versijas prasa maz resursus un ielādējas no CD uzreiz praktiski atpazīst visus draiverus.

----------


## Delfins

Es gan ieteiktu Slackware un Blackbox, tras ja lēns kompis.
Ja nav lēns tad var uzlikt Slackware + Gnome portu http://www.droplinegnome.net/

----------


## dmd

ņem vērā, ka cilvēks ir iesācējs, un slacka var sabojāt pilnīgi jebkādu labo priekšstatu iesācējam.

----------


## Delfins

Es arī biju zaļš gurķis, bet iesāku ar slack, - to nenožēloju.
Slack ir vistīrākais, klasiskais linux, kas ļauj vispirms izprast kas kā ir, un tad tikai vari darīt perversijas.

Pārējie distro ir vairāk user-friendly un ir grūti konfigurējami no konsoles un failos. (palaižot Demo/Live diskus šaubos ka users vispār ielūkosies konsolē un sāks kaut ko darīt)

----------


## Imis

Gunti, ja kompis pavecs tad nekaadas labakas grafikas kaa xp tu taa ari uz vinja neieraudziisi, pie tam ari prieksh win ir dazhaadi softi, kas izskaistina utt.. 
uz veca datora linux bakstiit ir lielaakas problemas nekaa uz sameeraa normaala, no pieredzes saku, kad gribeju 166 cyrixam uzmest debian arii trapijaas visaadas hernjas, setupu no 20mb boot up diska itka caur tiiklu vilka( draiveris gna pasham ar roku bij jaiebaksta tiklenes) bet pusee vienmer nomira.

----------


## GuntisK

> ...bet pusee vienmer nomira.


 Nu ko-iemēģināju gan SLAX gan UBUNTU (vienu uz vecā kompa, otru uz jaunā). Vecajam, SLAX visu laiku pakaras uz vidus.  ::  Bet uz jaunā viss ir ok (divkodolnieks 3,8Ghz kā nekā).  ::

----------


## Delfins

Visticamāk tev ir bojāts dzelzis... vai mēģini likt vecu kerneli..
Es takš saku, uzliec slackware

PS: man redhats nekā negribējās likties dēļ tā ka CPU nav identifikācijas.

----------


## karloslv

tieši vecs kernelis garantēti varētu iet uz veca dzelža. 2.4 sērijas, piemēram. es uz to nemudinu, bet nu tajos laikos viss gāja  ::  un vēl - skaties, lai tev ir i386 vai varbūt i586 arhitektūra/optimizācija, nevis i686 vai vēl augstāka, tā tev nederēs.

----------


## Delfins

tur jau tas joks, instalējot jāizvēlās pareizais pre-kompilētais kernelis.
Vēlāk varēsi pats nokompilēt tieši tādu, kādu tev vajag.

----------


## karloslv

nu mūsdienās jau ne tikai kernelis ir noteiktai arhitektūrai, bet viss pārējais arī tiek kompilēts ar optimizācijām. eh, ja vari, izroc kaut kur 6.1 redhatu vai pat vēl vecāku, un ies rūkdams!

----------


## marizo

Linux latviešu valodā!
http://cyti.latgola.lv/ruuni/index_en.html

----------


## GuntisK

> Linux latviešu valodā!
> http://cyti.latgola.lv/ruuni/index_en.html


 Atļaušos nedaudz palabot-Linux latgaliešu valodā.  ::

----------


## marizo

Jā, tas tiesa.. Agrākās versijas bija latviski.

----------


## rikis

Mierīgi var atrast user frendly distru uz aptuveni 300mhz proča un ram: 64mb Tas pats debianis varētu iet tikai ar xfce grafisko vidi jeb kādu citu mazrijīgu grafisko vidi.

----------


## murlis

Es iesaku Ubuntu. Tas, ja neesi unix fans un experts, ir kakraz! Pats esmu instalējis visādus vecos redhatus, suse, freebsd, bet ubuntu uzreiz paņēma. Jo ja tu esi iesācējs linuxā, tad tev ir viss +/- kā windows vidē, bet ja vēlies kaut ko advancētāku, tad to ari var dabūt gatavu uz Ubuntu. Jaunais Ubuntu Jaunty 9.04 ir labs, aizgāja dažas lietas, kas negāja uz 8.10.
Paprovē!  ::

----------


## ansius

freebsd NAV linux

----------


## defs

Izklausās interesanti.Pats Linux nelietoju,tāpēc man jautājums-ko dara Linux ar printeri u.c. ierīcēm,kas paredzētas uz Windows?Laikam atkal kaudze visādu draiveru?

----------


## ansius

Nu tas ir atkarīgs no ierīces ražotāja. HP piem zolīdi piedāvā saviem ražojumiem linux draiverus jo arī paši piedāvā savos datoros linux vidi. Vairāk vai mazāk ir tā ja ir draiveri prieksh MAC OSX tad atliek tik pameklēt un atradīsies arī priekš linux (OSX ir bāzēts uz FreeBSD clonu "Darvin" kas +/- unix vide ir). Viss ir atkarīgs cik populāra ir tava iekārta. Grafiskās kartes protams normāli strādā tikai nVidia un ATi, printeri HP, daži Canon, Epson, Lexmark.

----------


## Delfins

printeriem der universālie draiveri.. pārējām fīčām gan vajag orig draiverus.

----------

